# First time with more than one Betta



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

tank setup:

50gal
1 male betta
1 female betta
5 coriadorus catfish

The betta's get along fine with the catfish. The betta's on the other hand... The male seems to just chase the heck out of the female all day long. Hasn't actually caught her yet, but I'm kinda worried they might stress the heck out of each other. Was I misled into thinking that one can keep a male and a female beta in the same tank together? Also I've looked at the photo's and I think I may have accidentally scooped up a bubble nest while I was cleaning the tank today. Thought it was surface scum. =P


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

you could try more females. Well 3 or more. that way he will spread his aggression out and will ease up on that particular fish. Or if thier breeding your other fish may be in danger


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks much for the reply, I used to have two female betas, but since the day before the post one of em went MIA, and for the life of me I can't find her in the tank, in the filter, in the gravel, on the floor, under the cabinet, in the living room, kitchen, even outside. Basically I tore apart my apartment and aquarium in hopes of finding her alive, or her corpse. But as far as I can tell she's gone completly MIA. 

Once I have the tank completly cycled i'll goto Petco and rescue two of the females there. Oh, I've read the other posts on beta's, As far as Petco vs other pet stores, I've kinda noticed they seem to use the biggest plastic cup/bowl things I've seen so far. And they label thier betta's nicely.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is a picture of the tank


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

You really shouldn't keep males and females together, unless you are breeding them...and then they are only together for a short period of time. Females can usually be kept in small groups....so if you still have the female, get a 3-4 more. Your tank should be big enough for a group of them.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

one thing you could consider is more tall plants. something like lillys. bettas like having tall plants (i know mine do) because it resembles their native environment. Also it couldnt hurt to have more cave like structures. i am no expert but i do believe if they have places to call thier own and hide in it helps. What i do in times of need.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i agree with sothern belle.. i've never herd of females and males being kept together for life.. of corse without disater.. usually he will chase and chase her until she either mates or he kills her.. or if he dosnt kill her.. scare her until her immune system weakens and she gets sick.. either way.. not too good for the fish


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If you provided some fake plants while your real ones fill in it would really help with the problem. They need some broken lines of sight and places to hideout/hangout. Once your tank fills in then it will take care of itself. A 50 gallon should be fine with 1 male and 2 females if you give them the right surroundings. The females are faster than the males as well so the second one would help out with the aggression/chasing. When you have aggressive fish like that you need hiding places, and in that tank there are no hiding places at all.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bettas need hiding places at the surface of the water. Once the tank has a lot, you could try them together again. I would think the tank is bigger than 1 betta's territory, but I don't know enough about bettas to be sure. In the mean time, keep them separated.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

EMC is right, I forgot to clarify top floating plants. There are several fakes that will do that. If not you can get some silk plants, a pair of scissors, a suction cup (a few) and some thread. From this you can attach the silk plants high enough in the tank to create hiding places at the top. I have all silk in my tanks and it looks very nice. That is one good solution while you wait for the live to really fill in. A top floater like duckweed (not necessarily that as it can grow really fast) could also help with that. Free floating hornwort would be nice. Betta's love that. Min sits on top of it and plays all through it. 

There are some ideas


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

This seems to have helped alot. Females tend to hide in the stuff on the bottom, male like the upper right hand corner now. Chasing has been greatly reduced. Going to see if I can find more stuff to put in there for cover.


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree with SouthernBelle and Alliecat, you shouldn't keep a male and female(s) together unless you are breeding and know how to breed Bettas.

I have kept 4 female Bettas in a 5 gallon Hex for nearly 6 months before up grading them to a 30 gallon and adding 4 more girls. The original 4 have been together so long that the pecking order will work itself out with only a little fin fanning and no actual "fighting" anymore. I did have two small terracotta pots on their sides to make "cave" hiding places.

When I added the 4 new girls I purposely bought (rescued) 3 small-medium and 1 close to the size of my girls. This was to allow a newbie that was big enough to take on the others if need be. After 24 hours the only thing going on in the tank is the little ones being ignored and the bigger new one fanning and flaring with the older ones. Again new "fighting" for dominance yet. I do believe that this is because of the amount of space and plants in the tank. 

I plan to eventually have about 12 girls in the 30 gallon. 

If you want to keep a group of Bettas you should keep a Sorority of Females! It is amazing the amount of colors you can find. And watching their social behaviors never gets boring. 


I would post some pictures, but I just moved and can't find the camera!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Fish all seem to be getting along fine, and I lucked out, I have the non shrimp eating type betta's


----------



## Elyn (May 18, 2009)

I've always had my female and male betta together in the tank. They don't bother each at all. I also had a few guppys and platys living with them too though. Even a goldfish at one point. Didn't bother them.


----------



## sljofohio (May 29, 2009)

I had a group of females at one point.....i believe five of them. There were two that just would not give it up. A gorgeous red crowntail, and a white/red veiltail. I eventually had to separate those two, but other than that they all got along.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

here is new pic of tank, fish and plant list in sig


----------

